# Pullman train dump



## sldavis (May 28, 2007)

Hello, All I can say is WOW.We drove from our home near St.louis to Harvey,Illinios to look at some bottles this guy had for sale.He told me he had 1000+ bottles that were dug in the 60'S and 70's by his father.These bottles were not picked through and stored in a shed with a dirt floor.When we arrived my wife Sarah and I  were overwelmed.The boxes and baskets they were in had rotted there was bottles from the 1870's-1930's all over the place.These all came from the pullman train dump in Chicago.We bought them all and here is a pic.  I'll try to add more later.


----------



## sldavis (May 28, 2007)

Here's what it looked like before we started...


----------



## sldavis (May 28, 2007)

Here's the truck after we barely made a dent in the shed...


----------



## sldavis (May 28, 2007)

And here's what we had to leave behind...


----------



## capsoda (May 28, 2007)

Wow, What a haul. Nice find.


----------



## sldavis (May 29, 2007)

Hey Cap,I'm going to have a lot of stuff for sale or trade.I bought these thinking I could trade for some.I got about 100 soda's and some beers most are medicines and food,but oh what fun.Thanks Clinton


----------



## muddyfingers (May 29, 2007)

Thats the biggest one of those I ever saw..... (trailor load of bottles)[] 

 Hmmm....did you say sodas? For sale or trade......Hmmmmm.

 Keep us informed on possible Florida, or Georgia finds. 
                                                                                         Willy


----------



## wvhillbilly (May 29, 2007)

Keep me in mind if you got any from WV you want to sale or trade. Im sure ya do, I mean 8' bed by about 56'' an 2.5' deep whats that about 2000 bottles in the truck alone: =)


----------



## sldavis (May 29, 2007)

Hey everyone ,I did a little math and total estimate is 6000+ alot are pickle and smooth drug bottles.Oh my what did I leave there,it was hot ,bugs were biting and cob webs where in my face if I could only go back and do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2007)

When you go through them let me know what types you have, I see a lot of clear glass, or is that dust? Rick


----------



## sldavis (May 29, 2007)

The majority are clear with a bunch of purple.I think these laid in the open for some years.I've got cobalt,amber and of course aqua.So far I think we are to late for pontilled but I'll keep looking.Most all the sodas and beers are local Chicago stuff.I'm going to put on a few more pics tomorrow.Clinton


----------



## Tony14 (May 30, 2007)

If you see anythign from wisconsin let me know! Wow what a haul!!!


----------



## sldavis (May 30, 2007)

Here is some of the bottles cleaned up just a small portion of whats here.Clinton


----------



## cdnbottleguy (May 30, 2007)

in post 13 , the second bottle from the left the small one with the purple tinge ot it any idea what it  is? i have one and was wondering what it was and roughly how old. thanks
 Ian


----------



## logueb (May 30, 2007)

You gotta go back for the rest.  If you don't you'll always wonder what you left behind.


----------



## sldavis (May 30, 2007)

Here's two of the heartbreakers...they're marked C.H.Hauseburg Blue Island, IL


----------



## marjorie040 (May 30, 2007)

Isn't ANYONE going to ask?
 How much did you pay for all those bottles?
 I guess I'm tacky enough to do it!!!!


----------



## sldavis (May 30, 2007)

Got some interesting news today about the dump.Seems like most of the bottles I have are commom for that dump.There was a fellow I talked to that said most of what they found were beer bottles,big cow bones and Dr.Flecthers castoria,paints a pretty picture of life back then.My dear Marjorie no its not tacky to ask I gave $500.00 for the works,and like I said in one of my other post I had to leave alot of stuff behind.At least two 55 gallon drums of milk glass and 10 five gallon buckets of smalls,which is most likely where all the marbles are.Oh well I'm having a blast looking through it all.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 30, 2007)

Shame on you!!! Leaving those poor marbles behind with very little bottle company. I have a Hutch Soda from Blue Island Ill. Is it a small or large town? Did you get any Ohio Bottles?

 Oh yeah, congrats on your haul!!!


----------



## SmallTownGirl (May 30, 2007)

Had to call the Hubby off the couch for this one! Need help going through all of um? []


----------



## sldavis (May 30, 2007)




----------



## sldavis (May 30, 2007)

Smalltowngirl,Sure come on out 20 miles southeast of St. Louis.Bring soap and water LOL[][][]​


----------



## logueb (May 30, 2007)

Sidavis, Check to see if there are any Live Auctions in your area.  Around here there are several on Saturday Nights.  They will probably charge about 20% commission, but its a great way to unload those commons.  Get some of those flat boxes , like sixpacks of beer comes to the store in. Put in a good mixture of commons and let the auctioner run them through.  I've seen those box deals go for $5, $10, and even $20 a box.  I've seen bottles sale in this way that I would not even bother to bring home.  Sometimes those boxes will be all milk glass, sometimes screw top cobalts. and sometimes just unembossed meds. Just a thought.


----------



## sldavis (May 31, 2007)

Zane,  Blue island,Illinios is 22,000 people today it is in cook county along with Chicago.I'll let you know if any Ohio come up.


----------



## sldavis (May 31, 2007)

Logueb,That's a good idea my plan was to trade and sell what ever I can and maybe keep some cooler ones.Thanks Clinton


----------



## sldavis (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey zane,I went thruogh some of the bottles I only found a Dow drug bottle in clear marked Cincinnati.Let me know if you would like it.Thanks Clinton


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 11, 2007)

Find any wisconsin stuff yet?[]


----------



## sldavis (Jul 11, 2007)

Tony,Hello I know I have one beer from Lacross,real nice amber. Can't remember the name will have to check when I get home.Thanks Clinton


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Jul 11, 2007)

WOW!!! []

 I have dreams of finding a stash like this. Oh well, I better go to sleep so I can dream more.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 11, 2007)

I would definately be interested! Is it a blob or crowntop?


----------



## Brains (Jul 11, 2007)

send me any pictures of any insulators you might have gotton in that lot, i ight be interested in buying if you are selling them.


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Jul 11, 2007)

Post pics of the ones you want to sell and start an auction here. That way everyone has a chance of  getting a few good ones. GOOD LUCK!!!

 LET'S START THE AUCTION!!!


----------

